# virtualbox error messages



## nedry (Jan 19, 2017)

hello i have just installed virtualbox and after applying the instructions from the https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host-virtualbox.html  website i still get the following error message when i start it: 
	
	



```
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
Qt warning: libpng warning: iccp: known incorrect srgb profile
```
 i used the following command to add my username to the vboxusers group, how do i check that it has been added correctly? `pw groupmod vboxusers -m [I]yourusername [/I]`


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 19, 2017)

Example 3.8 shows how to show a group.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/users-synopsis.html


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 19, 2017)

nedry said:


> how do i check that it has been added correctly?


Alternatively: `groups [i]yourusername[/i]`

Judging by the Permission denied message you get, you might need to add yourself to the video group as well. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html#x-config-user-group


----------



## nedry (Jan 19, 2017)

ok i added my username to the video group and that fixed the 
	
	



```
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
```
 however i still get the error message: 
	
	



```
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
Qt warning: libpng warning: iccp: known incorrect srgb profile
```
 can anyone tell me what i965 is?


----------

